# Dog ownership



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What really does dog ownership mean to you?

We're all here to train our dogs otherwise it wouldn't be a working dog forum. Dogs don't have to work - we do - to earn their keep.

Dogs are happy to be doing something with you, whatever what - you as trainers want to reach goals with them so you train them as you wish.

Just lately I've been disheartened to learn of owners that are more interested in knowing what their dog could be capable of doing instead of what they could be making out of the dogl

I started off with a Landseer, recognised the difficulties and changed to a Briard (albeit a good "Hütehund"). Having reached IPO 3, with this dog no difficulty, but wanted more in the biting phase, so bought one after the other, Leistungshundeschäferhunde.

Am satisfied with the quality of the dogs' biting capabilities but now, must come to terms with me - yes me! Last training session was good, because I realised where I had been lacking and pulled my socks up. Biting will never cause a problem with either dog, but "control" could.

So many new (and old) handlers ask questions about the quality of their pups / dogs but never question their own abilities.

Why????


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Because it is so much easier to blame it on the dog!


It took me awhile before I realized that the dogs all had the same tendencies and the same weaknesses - although they were all very different in temperament.

Ooops! Time to fess up, figure out what I was doing to create the problems/weaknesses. Now I can choose a dog that has a temperament that can hide my weaknesses in training. 

It was a painful wakeup call that has made me a better trainer.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I want to be a great schutzhund trainer with an off breed dog, all I need is a dog and a crate and plenty of tools in the tool box oh, and some great trainer to take me and my dog to the top. What else is there ??? :-s


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Human brainwork Maggie?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just what you said Gillian, "ownership". I own the dog.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

From my perspective, I'm just a property custodian. The dogs all belong to the state. I monitor their productivity. When the dog reaches that point of diminishing return, and they all eventually do, it's replaced. Except for my one-of-a-kind Roger, which I have put up for sale, 
($65,000) if anyone is interested. Since trying to find him a free home didn't work. He is unique and since he does not have the ability to procreate, there will never be another one like him. Other than that, that is what ownership means to me.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm one of those saps that look at dogs as (almost) family. Course I demanded a lot out of my kids also. 
Trouble with that is my son keeps asking "Where was all this motivational crap was when I was growing up". 
I told him I would have been easier on him if he was house trained in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

For the ownership question - I have away of being completely comfortable with paradox.

My dog is legally property, and his value is legally his replacement value (because he is a service dog). I use my dog, my property, to improve my health and ability to live a more-normal life. I use my dog as display of my intellectual dog training knowledge and as a display of my ability to get results in applying that knowledge. This display is for the purpose of selling my knowledge to clients in a dog training private lesson format. My dog has a purpose in life he must fill - or I will need to find a dog that can do this job.

AT THE SAME TIME

My dog is my buddy, my friend, my playmate. Completely irreplaceable. I am dependent on him for my health and wellbeing. I train him because I love the interaction with him, and we have too much fun together. We hang out in the yard and play fetch a large part of the day. We go down to the lake and dock dive (umm.. he does - I just throw the toy and get splashed). He is as spoiled as my son and sleeps on a pile of pillows next to my bed - when he isn't drooling on the couch at night! His training goals keep me focused on each following day, giving me a sense of purpose and accomplishment. His goofy behaviors keep me exasperated - and laughing at thim.

He is both.


----------



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What really does dog ownership mean to you?
> 
> So many new (and old) handlers ask questions about the quality of their pups / dogs but never question their own abilities.
> 
> Why????


Dog ownership to me is responsibility to a life that is not my own. This means that basic needs are met physically (food, water, exercise, vet care) and mentally (training, stimulating games, providing stability). I also believe ownership of a dog should be for the life of the dog for as long as quality of life can be assured. On the back of that my dogs mean the world to me, and I care very much for fosters I care for as well. Dog ownership is one of the things in life I have found I truly enjoy.

I agree it is easier to blame the animal than yourself. I know one of my own short comings as an owner/trainer was getting frustrated when what I had done 100 times before didn't work on dog 101. It took me a long time to get over myself and realize that while basic training principles remain the same sometimes you have to tweak what you’re doing to get the results you are wanting.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> So many new (and old) handlers ask questions about the quality of their pups / dogs but never question their own abilities.
> 
> Why????


The gentetics of the dogs is I believe more important than the training, from a working dog and breeding point of view. 
What is more prefered, a super genetic puppy/dog who doesnt require as much socialisation, environmental exposure or drive building, or a less strong one who requires extra TLC and work to get to a certain level? I think it is a duty of anyone breeding to have the goal of producing better offspring each litter they have. 
The trend in IPO/SchH is for the less harder, more biddable and trainable animal and then better training to hide the weakness. 
There are world champions who were genetic wastelands, yet their handlers and trainers were some of the worlds best, so they won, and unfortunatly got bred to. 
I also follow what you say, in that alot of people dont put in any work and wonder why their dogs dont perform. But I dont have a problem with people who have high standards of what they expect from a dog, washing out pups who dont cut it. And the reality is, its takes just as good a trainer to train a dominant, over driven, handler hard serious dog.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Anne Pridemore said:


> Dog ownership to me is responsibility to a life that is not my own.


This is well said and it's my opinion too.

I love my dogs very much and they are my responsibility. But they also have to be capable of doing high level competition. If they are not, then they can't stay.
But this doesn't mean I'm selling them. I look for a good home (and I'm VERY picky about that) and place them there for free. So I'm still the owner and I decide what happens to them.
If I don't like what I see, then they come back, simple as that.

People say I'm crazy because I placed dogs for free more then once already even though I had many candidates willing to buy them for a good price. But the decision not to keep a dog already is difficult enough for me, so I want to be sure he gets a good home. I want to keep control over what happens to the dog all his life and this isn't possible if I'd ask money for him. Seeing them happy elsewhere and knowing I can see to it that it stays that way, is the only way for me to cope with placing a dog.

The dogs that stay and compete for us are not for sale. Not for any price.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> This is well said and it's my opinion too.
> 
> I love my dogs very much and they are my responsibility. But they also have to be capable of doing high level competition. If they are not, then they can't stay.
> But this doesn't mean I'm selling them. I look for a good home (and I'm VERY picky about that) and place them there for free. So I'm still the owner and I decide what happens to them.
> ...


Amen. Thats about as balanced as you can be.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What really does dog ownership mean to you?...


 Complex as the question is, the simple answer will be: *freedom to use and train my dogs as I see fit. *I don't care who the TD or decoy is, or the agency in charge of animal rights...my dogs are worked and owned for MY PLEASURE. When it comes to use, I feel ownership means that they are taken care of in a professional manner, health care and feeding are done to ensure the animal is in the best shape it can be for the purpose it's used. Wise is as wise does!!!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The biggest pet hate of mine in this game are the people who see dogs either been useful or expendable. I dont mean selling a dog on if it doesnt cut it. For us if we get a dog that we keep, that we love, then after he has worked for us he has earnt his retirement. I know of far too many people who once their bitch has had her last litter, or their male is 10 years old and shooting blanks, its down to the vet for the green dream. Their not gonna keep a dog whos no longer "useful". I have a male GSD called Din Westwood. He is 11 years of age, he had an anurisim (sp?) in his spine which has left him only 60-70% functional in his back legs, he is sterile now and is half blind from cataracs (sp?). But we imported him and he is our dog and he will live out his life until he is no longer happy. We will keep spending vet money on him to keep him happy and confortable. He is of no "use", but he will live his life out with us. This goes for all our dogs we will keep.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> The biggest pet hate of mine in this game are the people who see dogs either been useful or expendable. I dont mean selling a dog on if it doesnt cut it. For us if we get a dog that we keep, that we love, then after he has worked for us he has earnt his retirement. I know of far too many people who once their bitch has had her last litter, or their male is 10 years old and shooting blanks, its down to the vet for the green dream. Their not gonna keep a dog whos no longer "useful". I have a male GSD called Din Westwood. He is 11 years of age, he had an anurisim (sp?) in his spine which has left him only 60-70% functional in his back legs, he is sterile now and is half blind from cataracs (sp?). But we imported him and he is our dog and he will live out his life until he is no longer happy. We will keep spending vet money on him to keep him happy and confortable. He is of no "use",* but he will live his life out with us. This goes for all our dogs we will keep*.


I second that. After their career, they live a happy retirement. The retired dogs live in the house (and I spoil them rotten :-\").
A'Tim had such a sucessful career, but the memories I cherish most are from the time he lived with us in the house and was always with me.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris a point some should hear again. Thanks for the post as it was a GOOD ONE!!!


----------

